# Martial Arts school management software?



## Damian Mavis

Is there any?  Mostly I want to keep track of attendance and a few other things, even just attendance software would be helpful.


----------



## Nolerama

I would think an Excel spreadsheet would work. Plug those numbers into a graph and you've got yourself a Powerpoint presentation.


----------



## Senjojutsu

Well, search engines are great things.


A few years back I knew a couple of companies that offered software designed to meet the M.A. school needs, including card scanner interfaces for automatic attendance tracking. They probably now offer Web-based versions.

You may also want to look at searching &#8220;gym/fitness club software&#8221; etc.

The software product I selected for my school believe it or not was a *&#8220;church management software&#8221;* program. It was cheaper than the commercial martial arts software at the time, their interface was built over an underlying Access database. I was amused for I never knew doing the Lord&#8217;s work was so financial.

However as Nolerama has inferred - it may simply come down to a cost-benefit analysis of doing something homegrown. 

I mean how many students/how much activity are you really tracking? Any software will require a learning curve and admin. set-up time, so the KISS method may be best.


----------



## Shicomm

Agree with nolerama ; to start with a simple excel sheet would just do fine  
Since  google docs  is free and can be used everywhere where you can go online  ( and soon even offline... ) it's smart too


----------



## mrhnau

Excel should be fine. Or you could venture into some simple database tables, if you are techie enough for that. MySQL is very simple, free and easy to use 

If you need some help setting it up, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Dao

Openoffice is free and it can do the same.


----------



## Zyaga

At a school near me, when you first walk in you simply go over to the computer, type in your name, and hit enter. It auto completes your name if I remember correctly.

Anyway, the point is that it is very easy for both management and students to keep track of how often they've trained.


----------



## kittybreed

I have a trial of Martial Arts Organizer and it does a lot. It seems like there is a learning curve for most of the programs out there.


----------



## j_s_kelley

www.MartialManagement.net

It's Free for the basic stuff.


----------



## TSDLifer

Check out MainStack MainStack Simple Martial Arts Billing Software  It's the simplest software we've used and performs all the things most schools need. Our students type their names in when they come in, but it also does barcode scanning if you're into that.


----------



## oftheherd1

I you don't want to purchase something, a spreadsheet is a good idea.  If you later want more and feel ambitious about it, you can import it into a database for more flexibility.


----------



## Andrew Green

oftheherd1 said:


> I you don't want to purchase something, a spreadsheet is a good idea.  If you later want more and feel ambitious about it, you can import it into a database for more flexibility.



Good software should easily pay for itself, if you feel you can't afford good software you likely really need good software as it should make you money.


----------

